# Was hat Microsoft vor?

## nikaya

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80458

http://www.n24.de/wissen_technik/multimedia/article.php?articleId=80482&teaserId=80801

----------

## slick

Habe mich schon den ganzen Morgen gefragt wann es wohl ein Post dazu hier geben wird.  :Wink: 

Also ich sehe das so: MS hat erkannt das sie langfristig nicht verhindern können das Kunden ihre Maschinen auf Linux umziehen. Dann lieber Server unter Linux und Clients unter MS o.ä., als sich ganz dieser Entwicklung verweigern. Von daher taktisch, wie geschäftlich die optimale Lösung. Schliesslich kann der Kunde nun guten Gewissens Linux zusammen mit seine MS-Produkten einsetzen und das bringt MS in manchen Kreisen Lob und Pluspunkte ein. Außerdem gewinnt MS dadurch einen sicher nicht zu vernachlässigenden Einfluss auf Novell. Und da Novell ganz gut durch seine Produkte Richtungen vorgeben kann sicher nicht unerheblich. Und war es nicht schon immer so: SuSE ist für die Leute die Windows wollen wo Linux draufsteht  :Wink: 

Wen Du nicht besiegen kannst, den mach zu Deinem Freund.

----------

## nikaya

Trotzdem traue ich Microsoft nicht über den Weg.Ich vermute Novell wird es nicht überleben.Nicht dass es mich betrüben würde,ich mochte die Firma noch nie.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

> Und war es nicht schon immer so: SuSE ist für die Leute die Windows wollen wo Linux draufsteht 
> 
> Wen Du nicht besiegen kannst, den mach zu Deinem Freund.

 

Wie wahr, wie wahr...!  Da haben sich wirklich die richtigen zwei gesucht und gefunden. Zwei Pseudo-Systeme gehen gemeinsam den erhofften, erfolgreichen Weg...!   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

M$ will den Ruf verlieren alles gegen OpenSource zu tun....

Die scheinen die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht zu haben. Niemand wird es ihnen glauben....

LG

Scup

----------

## xraver

Tja, was werden sie wohl wollen - noch mehr Macht!

Zusätzlich kann man sich jetzt noch leichter was vom grossen OS-Kuchen abschneiden, vileicht noch ein par Technologien klauen. Aber wir werden sehen...

...und das zum Freitag.

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://www.golem.de/0611/48745.html

war doch klar *G* sind ja da auch net helle genug zu  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Scup wrote:*   

> sind ja da auch net helle genug zu 

 Wer bitte wozu?

Hat jemand das Video gesehen? Ich fühlte mich von Herrn B.s Gestus und Habitus an einen Stummfilmklassiker erinnert...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich denke mal, daß Microsoft kapiert hat, daß Vista für viele Anwender der letzte Sargnagel im Windows ist. Keine wesentlichen Neuerungen, etwas Kosmetik und ganz viele Beschränkungen und Zwänge. Wenn ich an meinem Rechner was umbaue, dann habe ich drei Tage  Zeit, mein Vista zu reaktivieren. Und wie mache ich das, wenn ich kein Telefon und Internet habe, weil ich gerade umgezogen bin? Und das alles bei immensen Hardwareanforderungen.

Wenn ich schon wechseln muß, warum probiere ich dann nicht mal Suse oder Ubuntu aus? Ich glaube gerade bei Firmen hält sich der Drang, zu Vista zu wechseln in überschaubaren Dimensionen.

Und da ist Microsoft schon mal in den Zug eingestiegen, bevor er abfährt.

----------

## hoschi

Microsoft muss sich das Kartellamt vom Hals schaffen, und Novell schrammt am us-amerikanischen Patentwesen mit MONO. Die anderen Faktoren sind wohl eher Nebenprodukt, welche Interesse haette MS schon an XEN? Und wer von den beiden wuerde schon gerne die beiden oben genannten Punkt oeffentlich erleutern  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich denke mal, daß Microsoft kapiert hat, daß Vista für viele Anwender der letzte Sargnagel im Windows ist. Keine wesentlichen Neuerungen, etwas Kosmetik und ganz viele Beschränkungen und Zwänge. Wenn ich an meinem Rechner was umbaue, dann habe ich drei Tage  Zeit, mein Vista zu reaktivieren. Und wie mache ich das, wenn ich kein Telefon und Internet habe, weil ich gerade umgezogen bin? Und das alles bei immensen Hardwareanforderungen.
> 
> Wenn ich schon wechseln muß, warum probiere ich dann nicht mal Suse oder Ubuntu aus? Ich glaube gerade bei Firmen hält sich der Drang, zu Vista zu wechseln in überschaubaren Dimensionen.
> 
> Und da ist Microsoft schon mal in den Zug eingestiegen, bevor er abfährt.

 

Bei Privatanwendern wird Vista kein Problem sein, mit DX10 und dem 3D-Desktop hat man genuegend zusammen, im Zweifelsfall redet man irgendwelches wirres Zeug von Sicherheit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bei Privatanwendern wird Vista kein Problem sein, mit DX10 und dem 3D-Desktop hat man genuegend zusammen, im Zweifelsfall redet man irgendwelches wirres Zeug von Sicherheit.

 Privatanwender werden ja auch nicht gefragt, da ist das Vista nächstes Jahr einfach mit dabei.

Aber mal ehrlich, möchtest du mit einem BS arbeiten, nicht spielen, welches einmal im Monat (oder alle drei Monate, weiß jetzt nicht genau) sein ok von einem Microsoftserver bekommen muß, damit es läuft? Und nach einem Hardwareumbau innerhalb von drei Tagen? Also ein Betriebssystem, welches sich von alleine abschaltet, wenn es nicht regelmäßig aktiviert wird? Es gab doch vor ein paar Tagen einen Fehler auf so einem Server, da wurden alle Volumenlizenzen kurzerhand für ungültig erklärt. Bei XP verhindert sowas nur das Update, bei Vista bekommst du dann nur noch den IE angezeigt, wo du dir ein Vista kaufen kannst. Was meinst du, wie lange es dauert, bis diese Server gehackt sind? Und damit kannst du alle Vistarechner dieser Welt lahmlegen, die Funktion dafür ist eingebaut.

Wenn du etwas gegen deinen Chef hast, dann stelle alle seine Rechner auf Vista um und dann lauf, lauf so schnell wie du kannst. Mal ernsthaft, ich würde jeden Systemadministrator, der sowas bei mir installiert, fristlos kündigen.

Noch hab ich ein Dualbootsystem, weil ich vor einiger Zeit noch Dinge unter Windows erledigt habe. Inzwischen brauche ich das nicht mehr, nur noch einige Spiele für meinen Sohn. Vista mit seinen Auswüchsen hat mich endgültig wachgerüttelt, daß ich alles, was von Microsoft kommt, von meinem Rechner verbanne.

----------

## hoschi

Liveupdates von Valve, MS und Norton. Zwei Meter lange Produktkeys. Kein autarkes und netzunabhaengiges System, auf dem ich sage welche Version von was zu laufen hat?

Mit Windows. Sicher nicht.

----------

## Carlo

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Was hat Microsoft vor?

 

Ist das nicht eindeutig?! Die Strategie der großen Softwarehäuser die Zahl der Softwarepatente massiv zu erhöhen, nach Bedarf gegenseitig zu lizensieren und prohibitive Patent-Regelungen durchzusetzen, läuft doch seit Jahren. Das ist doch "nur" ein weiterer Ansatz (aufkommende) Konkurrenz kleinzuhalten bzw. zu eliminieren. Nun hat Microsoft es endlich geschafft einen nicht unwesentlichen, kommerziellen Distributor aus dem Dunstkreis der FOSS-Bewegung dazu zu bringen, ihre Position anzuerkennen. Weiterhin dient diese Vereinbarung als "Argument" gegenüber den Kartellbehörden und anderen politischen Enscheidungsträgern, wie sehr Microsoft sich der Interoperabilität verpflichtet fühlt; Das ist in etwa so, als ob eine Nutte ein unbeflecktes Laken hoch hält und treuherzig versichert, die Unschuld in Person zu sein. Dieser Vorgang ist doch nur ein weiterer Schritt, der Microsoft für die Zukunft alle Optionen offen läßt.

Novell Sells Out ist lesenswert, insbesondere Bruce Perens und Eben Moglens Ausführungen bezüglich der GPL.

----------

## Ampheus

Was ich dazu im Winfuture-Forum gelesen habe, ist auch sehr aufschlussreich: Aussagen wie "War ja klar, demnächst wird Linux auch soviel kosten wie Windows."

Dabei bemerkt man, dass die Meisten immernoch keine Ahnung haben, was Linux und OSS bedeutet. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass MS es nicht versuchen könnte, wenigstens in Amerika durchzusetzen, dass die GPL anders ausgelegt wird und MS sich wirklich irgendwelche Rechte daran sichern will.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mal ernsthaft, ich würde jeden Systemadministrator, der sowas bei mir installiert, fristlos kündigen.

 

Warte noch ein Jahr. Früher oder später _wird_ eine $subbadoll-Anwendung auftauchen die Vista voraussetzt; diese wird irgendein $Entscheider dann kaufen (selbstverständlich ohne vorher die IT zu konsultieren) und wenn du dann keine IT-Abteilung hast die die Macht hat nein zu sagen ist es passiert.

In einer kleinen Firma mag das noch funktionieren aber in großen Läden mit gewachsenen Strukturen, Zukäufen etc. oft nicht mehr.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, möchtest du mit einem BS arbeiten, nicht spielen, welches einmal im Monat (oder alle drei Monate, weiß jetzt nicht genau) sein ok von einem Microsoftserver bekommen muß, damit es läuft? ...

 

Ähm, du vergißt da ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

Ich mach grad ein Auslandssemester in Asien (Südkorea). Aufgrund der guten und schon vorinstallierten Sprachunterstützung ist eigentlich ganz Asien eine einzige Windowsbastion. Und die meisten Leute hier haben absolut keine Ahnung von Computern / Betriebssystemen. Die haben hier teilweise Pentium IV mit 512 mb Ram und Win98 am Laufen (Win98 kann nur 256 mb verwalten). Generell war ich hier von der Ignoranz und Unkenntnis der breiten großen Bevölkerungsmasse einfach nur geschockt.

Um zu zeigen, daß er IgittExplorer Scheiße ist, hab ich bei einem Mitstudenten mal Opera installiert. Er war begeistert davon, was Opera alles kann (Mouse-Gestures, Tabs, Anpassung Symbolleisten, halt alles Gewohnte und Genutzte). 3 Tage später kam die Beschwerde, daß sein Rechner ab und zu mal ungewollt runterfährt und langsamer geworden ist. Er hat daraufhin den Opera wieder vom Rechner runtergeschmissen. 

Ich hab mir mal sein "System" angesehen. Im 1. Autostart (Startmenü) steckten schon diverse unbrauchbare Dinge, wie z.B. der ganze Adobe-Schrott, Office-Schnellstart. Im 2. Autostart (Registry->HKLM->...) steckten dann ca. 25 Einträge, darunter ein Virus, Quicktime, Skype, MSN-Messenger, eine Firewall und 2 Virenscanner und zahlreiche weitere Programme, die er selbst nicht kannte. Wir haben dann mal versucht, wenigstens ansatzweise diesen Autostart aufzuräumen und die Viren zu löschen. Ich hab's trotzdem aufgegeben, ihm Opera ein 2. mal aufzuschwatzen.

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn:

Ca. 80% (ultrakonservativ angesetzte Schätzung) aller Computernutzer haben keinen blassen Schimmer, was da eigentlich auf ihrer Kiste läuft. Die meisten kennen Linux max. vom Namen her. Und im Glauben, 3 Virenscanner und 4 Firewalls installiert zu haben, meinen die Leute außerdem, daß ihr System absolut sicher sei. Die Windows-Nutzer hier kennen nicht mal Opera, Firefox & Co. als Browser-Alternativen. Da man hier (in Asien, aber auch in Europa und sonstwo) sowieso ganz leicht an 'ne Raubkopie von Windows kommt und sich keine Sau um Lizenzen kümmert (weder privat noch in öffentlichen oder gewerblichen Bereichen), besteht keinerlei Bedarf, sich nach Alternativen umzusehen. Hauptsache es ist bunt, blinkt und macht Krach. In Europa ist das nicht ganz so extrem schlimm, sehr große Unterschiede gibt's da aber auch nicht.

Schlußfolgerungen (global):

Nach Erscheinen von Windows Vista dauert es max. 2 Monate, bis das Ding gecrackt ist und die Raubkopien weltweit im privaten und gewerblichen Einsatz sind. Auch Windows Vista wird einsatz- und verkaufsbezogen ein großer Erfolg werden.

Genau wie Win98 jetzt, wird WinXP in paar Jahren wieder zu einem "sicheren" Betriebssystem werden, da einfach keine Viren mehr dafür im Umlauf sein werden. Mit Win98 kann momentan auch wieder ohne Virenscanner problemlos im Internet surfen.

Und selbst, wenn die Leute ausnahmsweise an eine offiziell lizenzierte Version von Vista kommen (vorinstalliert bei Rechnerkauf oder absichtlich verkauft), wird der Hauptanteil der Benutzer keine Ahnung davon haben, was sich da bei dem Ding im Hintergrund alles abspielt. Da heutzutage eh fast jeder einen Internetzugang hat, wird das mit den Lizenzüberprüfungen gar nicht auffallen. 

Fazit: Unterschätzt nicht die allmächtige und allgegenwärtige Dummheit der Menscheit und deren Willen, das oberflächlich Beste zu wollen, ohne sich auch nur ansatzweise mit Alternativen zu beschäftigen.

Zum eigentlichen Deal zwischen Novell und M$:

Lest euch einfach die Geschichte von M$ bei Wikipedia durch. In der gesamten Firmengeschichte war M$ so ausgerichtet, seinen Marktanteil zu maximieren, indem gnadenlos Mitbewerber entweder ausgenutzt, gekauft oder zerstört wurden (IBM OS/2, Netscape, ...). Und das wird hier keinesfalls anders werden. Welche Interesse sollte M$ haben, eine Kompatibilität zu Linux herstellen zu wollen? Besonders der Abschnitt, daß M$ jetzt im Wunschfall Suse Enterprise anbietet, ist ja wohl voll lachhaft. Wir werden in spätestens ein paar Jahren sehen, was M$ da ausgebrütet hat. Was Gutes wird es höchtens für die Aktionäre von M$ sein, falls es funktioniert.

----------

## sirro

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die haben hier teilweise Pentium IV mit 512 mb Ram und Win98 am Laufen (Win98 kann nur 256 mb verwalten).

 

Das ist meines Wissens nicht richtig. Windows 9x KANN mehr als 256MB. Sogar mehr als 512MB, allerdings erschwert einem hier ein Bug den Spass an seinem grossen Speicher deutlich. Wenn nur 256MB erkannt werden, dann liegt bestimmt ein anderes Problem vor.

Auf Anhieb habe ich mal das hier als Quelle gefunden: http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=33368

----------

## TheSmallOne

Wie ich bereits in einem anderen Forum schrieb: Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht klar, wieso man bei Microsoft nicht einfach eine eigene Linux-Distribution herausbringt, bzw. noch nicht heraus gebracht hat. Es gibt immernoch genug Leute, die sich ihre Distributionen kaufen, somit könnte man da durchaus ein bißchen Geld verdienen. Stattdessen mit anderen Anbietern zu kooperieren wirkt irgendwie untypisch.

----------

## nikaya

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wie ich bereits in einem anderen Forum schrieb: Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht klar, wieso man bei Microsoft nicht einfach eine eigene Linux-Distribution herausbringt, bzw. noch nicht heraus gebracht hat. Es gibt immernoch genug Leute, die sich ihre Distributionen kaufen, somit könnte man da durchaus ein bißchen Geld verdienen. Stattdessen mit anderen Anbietern zu kooperieren wirkt irgendwie untypisch.

 

Das würde Microsofts Philosophie wiederstreben alles unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen,den Deckel drauf machen und dann einen Haufen Geld damit zu verdienen.Die würden alles patchen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit und sich dann beschweren dass andere den Quellcode sehen und verändern wollen.

Sie würden wahrscheinlich auch versuchen auf alle größeren Projekte (KDE,Gnome,Xorg etc) direkten Einfluss zu nehmen.

Nein,das ist das letzte was ich mir für Linux wünschen würde.

----------

## hoschi

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Was hat Microsoft vor? 
> 
> Ist das nicht eindeutig?! Die Strategie der großen Softwarehäuser die Zahl der Softwarepatente massiv zu erhöhen, nach Bedarf gegenseitig zu lizensieren und prohibitive Patent-Regelungen durchzusetzen, läuft doch seit Jahren. Das ist doch "nur" ein weiterer Ansatz (aufkommende) Konkurrenz kleinzuhalten bzw. zu eliminieren. Nun hat Microsoft es endlich geschafft einen nicht unwesentlichen, kommerziellen Distributor aus dem Dunstkreis der FOSS-Bewegung dazu zu bringen, ihre Position anzuerkennen. Weiterhin dient diese Vereinbarung als "Argument" gegenüber den Kartellbehörden und anderen politischen Enscheidungsträgern, wie sehr Microsoft sich der Interoperabilität verpflichtet fühlt; Das ist in etwa so, als ob eine Nutte ein unbeflecktes Laken hoch hält und treuherzig versichert, die Unschuld in Person zu sein. Dieser Vorgang ist doch nur ein weiterer Schritt, der Microsoft für die Zukunft alle Optionen offen läßt.
> 
> Novell Sells Out ist lesenswert, insbesondere Bruce Perens und Eben Moglens Ausführungen bezüglich der GPL.

 

Ganz meine Rede. Es geht hier nur um das Kartellamt und um Patente, vor allem wohl Mono.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich habe vor ungefähr 6 Monaten Windows XP (64Bit) von meinem Rechner entfernt.

Grund: trotz Hardwarefirewall, Virenscanner und Antispywareprogramm hatte ich mir einen Virus eingefangen.

Mußte den Rechner neu installieren und habe dann Windows gleich verbannt.

Inzwischen bin ich bei Debian Etch und Gentoo 2006.1 (beide 64 Bit) hängen geblieben und bin mit der Softwarequalität und dem Umgang mit Fehlern und Fehlerberichten sehr angetan.

Auch das Gentooforum ist sehr gut.

Warum die Leute immer noch Windows verwenden?

1. Der Beharrungseffekt: habe schon seit x Jahren Windows auf dem Rechner und kenne nicht anderes.

2. "Alles läuft wie geschmiert"

----------

## hoschi

Je mehr "Sicherheitssoftware" installiert wird, die auf den meisten Desktops einfach nicht hingehoert, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, von irgendwas erwischt zu werden.

Habe mal einen ueblichen Windows-Desktop angesehen:

XP-Antispy

Ad-Aware

Zonealarm

Avast-Antivirus

diverse Bedenkliche Sache, die ich auf Grund des Dateinamens schon nicht anfassen wuerde...

Da hat er jetzt vier neue Unbekannte in der Sicherheitsgleichung, die er sich sparen koennte, wenn er Punkt 5 nicht zulassen wuerde.

Gut, Windows ist Broken by Design: mieser Netzwerkstack, schlecht(e) Durchsetzung/Durchdachte Benutzerrechte, zahllose unnoetige Dienste von dennen jeder dritte aufs Netz hoert, wo man bei vernuenftigen Unix/Linux/BSD-Systemen gar keine installiert. Das alles ist kein Grund Amok zu laufen und den Mist den Computer-Bild empfiehlt zu installieren, trotzdem tut es fast jeder.

Zwei Jahre mit Windose-XP war ich im Netz, ohne Sicherheitsramsch. Ein am Ende installierte Virenscanner hat auch nichts gefunden. Abgeschossen hat mich allerdings die RPC-Luecke 2003, stellt sich die frage warum der Dienst installiert wird, warum der Dienst aufs Netzwerk horcht, warum dann noch aufs Internet, und warum das Ding per Default auch noch laeuft? Ich muss mich aber auch fragen, warum ich diese Dienste nicht gleich abgewuergt habe und mich nicht mehr um Sicherheitsupdates bemueht habe.

Windows koennte im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen deutlich besser abschneiden, wenn sich die Anwender abgewoehnen wuerden auf "Sicherheitssoftware" (neueste Inkarnation ist der Phishing-Schutz, eine absolut sinnlose Technik die von den groessten Datenschleudern gesponsert wird) zu vertrauen und stattdessen endlich wieder das Hirn  benuetzen wuerden!

Aber wer sich Dank seiner Sicherheits-Software geschuetzt fuehlt wird wohl nie kapieren das Google-Search + crack Half-Life2 keine gute Kombination darstellen. Egal mit welchem System.

----------

## xraver

Ich hab mal mein Hirn benutzt.

Die Software von www.dingens.org benutzt um die Dienste abzuschalten und Firewal deinstalliert. Mal schauen wie lang meine Windowsinstallation durchhält.

Traurig das Millarden mit "Pseudo-Sicherheit" gemacht werden.

Musste erst gestern wieder "schmunzelt" beobachten wie jemand hinter mir an der Kasse stand mit einen riesen Karton. Norten KrimsKrams  war es eben. Das Geld, Das Geld dacht ich mir.

----------

## misterjack

Habe mein Windows XP seit der RPC Sicherheitslücke, die mich auch ausgeknockt hatte, sicher konfiguriert und komme ohne firewall und dergleichen aus. Regelmäßig Sicherheitsupdates und Dienste ausstellen, keinen Internet Explorer verwenden etc ist immer noch das beste  :Wink:  Rest erledigt meine Serverfirewall und einmal im halben Jahr folgt Scan mit Antivir. Die Dienste von Antivir laufen natürlich ebenfalls nicht  :Wink:  Da ich es mittlerweile nur noch zum Zocken verwende und keine Experimente mache, ist es auch seit drei Jahren stabil und absturzfrei. Gut eine Schwäche habe ich, ich logge mich mit Administrator-Rechten ein.

@hoschi XP-Antispy ist aber nicht ein Dienst, sondern nur ein Tool um sinnlosen Stuff auszuschalten. Also schon sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es Lücken ins System reißt.

Back to Topic: Wir werden in ein paar Jahren sehen, was aus Novell geworden ist. Microsofts Absicht ist klar, Konkurrenz verdrängen, die Zusammenarbeit mit Novell ist sicherlich nur ein Teil ihrer Strategie. Oder haben sie endlich eingesehen, dass Linux nicht zu verdrängen ist?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ConiKost

Warum Windows verwenden?

Ich nutze es heute immer noch. Der Grund sind die Spiele. Kann ich einfach unter Linux vergessen.

Und bitte kommt mir nicht jetzt mit Cedega an. Das kann ja leider nichtmal Shader 3.0 oder sonstiges.

Solches Games wie Battlefield 2 sind einfach viel besser Spielbar unter Windows.

Aber als Office / Internet Desktop ist und bleibt (aus meiner Sicht) das bessere System.

----------

## xraver

Ist das System erstmal mit Spyware befallen - System neu installieren. Sagt sogar M$ selber!

Spyware faällt für mich in die gleiche Kategorie - Geldmacherei.

//edit

Irgentwer hats schonmal gepostet - aber sehr aufschlussreich;

http://ulm.ccc.de/ChaosSeminar/2004/12_Personal_Firewalls?highlight=%28ChaosSeminar%2F2004%29

genauso wie http://ulm.ccc.de/ChaosSeminar/2005/01_%28Un%29Sicheres_Windows_am_Heim-PC?highlight=%28ChaosSeminar%2F2005%29

----------

## Klaus Meier

Irgend wie macht mir diese Sache langsam Angst. Mit einem Bruchteil seines Werbeetats könnte Microsoft alle kommerziell arbeitenden Distros aufkaufen/plattmachen. Linux werden sie nicht kaputtmachen können, dazu ist es zu dezentral. Aber den Einsatz nicht nur bei Bastlern sondern dort, wo man Support benötigt, den können sie damit schon unterbinden. Denn langsam erkennen immer mehr, daß man mit Windows in einer Sackgasse steckt. Und da kommt man nur raus, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt und nicht, wenn man das Gaspedal noch weiter durchdrückt. Wie bei Vista.

Ich weiß nicht, was sich Novell von diesem Deal erwartet hat. Was ja noch hinzukommt, im Prozess SCO/Novell-IBM hat ja Microsoft SCO finanziell unterstützt. Und in dem Moment, wo Novell Geld von SCO haben will, bevor die alles versaufen, da steigt Microsoft zu denen ins Bett und zahlt auch noch Geld an die? Das schmeckt mir alles nicht.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Warum Windows verwenden?

Ich nutze es heute immer noch. Der Grund sind die Spiele. Kann ich einfach unter Linux vergessen.

Und bitte kommt mir nicht jetzt mit Cedega an. Das kann ja leider nichtmal Shader 3.0 oder sonstiges.

Solches Games wie Battlefield 2 sind einfach viel besser Spielbar unter Windows.

Aber als Office / Internet Desktop ist und bleibt (aus meiner Sicht) das bessere System.

Unter Linux wird nicht DirectX, sondern OpenGL verwendet.

Und das Windows das bessere System ist, reden sich die Leute nur (noch) ein.

----------

## b3cks

Es gibt hier auch eine Quote/Zitier-Funktion.  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Warum Windows verwenden?
> 
> Ich nutze es heute immer noch. Der Grund sind die Spiele. Kann ich einfach unter Linux vergessen.
> 
> Und bitte kommt mir nicht jetzt mit Cedega an. Das kann ja leider nichtmal Shader 3.0 oder sonstiges.
> ...

 

Ich meien mit Office Linux  :Wink:  Ich hoffe das hast du jetzt nicht falsch verstanden ^^

Aber Spiele sind einfach unter Windows schneller und vorallem in bessere Grafik momentan.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich spiele aber keine Computerspiele. Die sind nämlich langweilig.

----------

## xraver

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> [b]Warum Windows verwenden?
> 
> Ich nutze es heute immer noch. Der Grund sind die Spiele. Kann ich einfach unter Linux vergessen.
> 
> 

 

Da bist du nicht aleine  :Wink: .

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich spiele aber keine Computerspiele. Die sind nämlich langweilig.
> 
> 

 

Mir und anderen Menschen machen sie Spass.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Gamer bei Vista streiken und die Spieleindustrie endlich mal wieder OpenGL benutzt.

Frag mich nur warum die sich von DirectX abhänngig machen.

----------

## nikaya

Novell hat eine Stellungnahme zu der Sache abgegeben:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10443.html

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Gamer bei Vista streiken und die Spieleindustrie endlich mal wieder OpenGL benutzt.

 

Schwache Hoffung, wo Microsoft doch in Vista soo viele neue tolle extras für Gamer eingebaut hat.

 *Quote:*   

> Frag mich nur warum die sich von DirectX abhänngig machen.

 

Warum nicht? Von Windows sind sie sowieso abhängig, da die Kundschaft sowieso nur Windows benutzt (aus der Sicht der Industrie). Also warum kein DirectX verwenden?

----------

## sewulba

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Gamer bei Vista streiken und die Spieleindustrie endlich mal wieder OpenGL benutzt. 
> 
> Schwache Hoffung, wo Microsoft doch in Vista soo viele neue tolle extras für Gamer eingebaut hat.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Frag mich nur warum die sich von DirectX abhänngig machen. 
> ...

 

Traurig aber wahr... Abhängig sind sie sowieso, also gleich noch bei DirectX noch mehr abhängig machen. 

Ich halte es da lileber nach dem Motto. Gibts net bei Linux, dann brauche ich es nicht. Beispiel: Counter-Strike Source geht net auf Linux (OK mit CEDEGA ja), dann nehm ich einfach nicht. Ahaaaaaaaaaa Unreal Tournament 2004 geht. Klasse gekauft und gezockt!  :Shocked:  Windoof kommt mir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ins Haus!

SeW

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Also warum kein DirectX verwenden?

 

Ok, DirectX-Spiele mögen vileicht einfacher zu coden sein, aber wie weit dürfen da die Hersteller mitreden?

OpenGL läuft auf vielen Plattformen, also kann ich als Hersteller mehr Leute erreichen.

Aber das weisst du sicherlich auch selbst  :Wink: .

Ich find es toll das einige gute Spiele wie Quake*, UT auch schon unter Linux laufen. Und ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis ET: QuakeWars rauskommt.

Ich spiele zwar auch Battlefiel2 gerne, aber das game ist sehr sehr schlecht gecodet. EA denkt auch nur noch an Kohle.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schwache Hoffung, wo Microsoft doch in Vista soo viele neue tolle extras für Gamer eingebaut hat.
> 
> 

 

Na, welche Features denn? Das einzige was die Zocker zum Umstieg zwingt wird DX10 sein. Aber da sie sich eh noch DX10 Hardware kaufen müssen dauert es noch ein par Monate.

Hab einige nativZocker in meinen Bekanntenkreis. Die wollen XP weiter benutzen. Und wenn sie zum Umstieg auf Vista gewungen werden - leechen sie sich halt ne gecrackte Vista version so wie es schon seid Win95 getan wurde.

Bei Heise kann man lesen das Vista fertig ist. Im dazugehörigen Forum liest man von Harz4 Empfängern die Bekannte anpumpen um sich Vista zu kaufen - wo sind wir blos gelandet?

----------

## hoschi

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   Warum Windows verwenden?
> 
> Ich nutze es heute immer noch. Der Grund sind die Spiele. Kann ich einfach unter Linux vergessen.
> 
> Und bitte kommt mir nicht jetzt mit Cedega an. Das kann ja leider nichtmal Shader 3.0 oder sonstiges.
> ...

 

Ich spiele Quake3 unter Linux, mit quelloffenem Grafiktreiber.

Das Problem ist lediglich die "Kinderspiel-API" aus Redmond, besser als Direct3D bekannt. So lange die Leute also D3D Spiele kaufen, wird die Situation nicht besser, genauso wie man keine Nvidia-Grafikkarten kaufen sollte, aber so einen "Gemeinschaftssinn" haben wohl zu letzt die Gewerkschaften an den Tag gefoerdert wie es Open-Source tut, von daher sollte ich mich nicht beschweren.

Windows lebt nunmal in den Unternehmen von Office und extra auf Windows zurechtgefrickelte Unternehmenssoftware, Daheim von Direct3D. Windows ist nicht da um Geld zu verdienen, es macht nur den Weg frei fuer die ganze wirklich rentablen Cash-Cows a' Office

Inzwischen weiss ich das es zwei effizente Methoden gegen M$ gibt (falls das IT Verstaendnis einfach faellt bzw. derjenigen einfach Lernresistent ist), entweder "verbranntes Kind", der Anwender hat also schmerzlich erfahren muessen wie schlecht Software sein kann (IE zum Beispiel), oder indem andere Software direkt einen bereits in demjenigen schlummerenden Migrationswunschen anspricht. Dabei zielt man entweder auf die Angst vor Strafverfolgung durch Raubkopien, oder auf so Sachen wie den Einsatz mehrer IMs durch einen IM (z.B. Miranda) zu ersetzen.

----------

## hoschi

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ist das System erstmal mit Spyware befallen - System neu installieren. Sagt sogar M$ selber!
> 
> Spyware faällt für mich in die gleiche Kategorie - Geldmacherei.
> 
> //edit
> ...

 

Es gibt Leute die tatsaechlich mal das tun was ich predige \o/

Fehler in der Matrix, ganz sicher...

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Irgend wie macht mir diese Sache langsam Angst. Mit einem Bruchteil seines Werbeetats könnte Microsoft alle kommerziell arbeitenden Distros aufkaufen/plattmachen. Linux werden sie nicht kaputtmachen können, dazu ist es zu dezentral. Aber den Einsatz nicht nur bei Bastlern sondern dort, wo man Support benötigt, den können sie damit schon unterbinden. Denn langsam erkennen immer mehr, daß man mit Windows in einer Sackgasse steckt. Und da kommt man nur raus, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt und nicht, wenn man das Gaspedal noch weiter durchdrückt. Wie bei Vista.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, was sich Novell von diesem Deal erwartet hat. Was ja noch hinzukommt, im Prozess SCO/Novell-IBM hat ja Microsoft SCO finanziell unterstützt. Und in dem Moment, wo Novell Geld von SCO haben will, bevor die alles versaufen, da steigt Microsoft zu denen ins Bett und zahlt auch noch Geld an die? Das schmeckt mir alles nicht.

 

Ja. Die Linuxdistributionen müssen sich eben auf die eigene Sache konzentrieren. Microsoft arbeitet nur kommerziell orientiert und arbeitet mit allen (auch durchschaubaren) Mitteln. 

Linux lebt eben auch von der (hoffentlich regen) Mitarbeit der Benutzer und ist nicht nur kommmerziell orientiert.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Sat Nov 18, 2006 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## treor

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Irgend wie macht mir diese Sache langsam Angst. Mit einem Bruchteil seines Werbeetats könnte Microsoft alle kommerziell arbeitenden Distros aufkaufen/plattmachen. Linux werden sie nicht kaputtmachen können, dazu ist es zu dezentral. [...]
> 
> 

 

aber das bezweifel ich das es passieren wird. 

selbst wenn microsoft das versuchen sollte, für jede aufgekaufte distri taucht früher oder später eine neue auf (wenn nicht sogar die selber unter anderem namen ) mehr als den namen kann man da ja zum glück nicht aufkaufen  :Wink: 

----------

## tommy3001

Ihr dürft einen wichtigen Punkt nicht übersehen:

Nämlich das Office-System. In jedem Betrieb wird auf dem Desktop Windows benutzt und damit Microsoft-Office.

Warum? Weil es alle benutzen und die Dokumente ausgetauscht werden müssen. Mit Open-Office ist die Kompatibilität eben nicht gesichert. Nun kommt aber der Dokumentenstandard wo mit Open-Office keine Probleme hat.  Nun macht sich aber Novell nicht nur im Server-Bereich breit, sondern möchte auch gern auf den Desktop.

Ein System aus einer Hand wie bei Mircosoft, nur eben besser. 

Und nun dass:

http://www.golem.de/0611/48745.html

"Microsoft und Novell: Der Pakt im Detail:"

"OpenOffice.org soll Microsofts "Office Open XML" unterstützen"

Und dann hat eben Microsoft Office mehr Funktionen bzw. bessere Unterstützung von "office open xml"

Dokumenten und das Monopol in dem Bereich ist wieder gestärkt...Last edited by tommy3001 on Fri Nov 10, 2006 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wenn der Openoffice.org auch den Microsoft Standart unterstützt, dann gibt es einen Punkt weniger Microsoft Windows überhaupt zu installieren.

P.S.:Kehrseite: Microsoft setzt seinen (durch ein Gremium abgelehnten) Standart durch.

Ich hatte bis vor einem halben Jahr Windows xp x64 auf dem Rechner installiert.

Hat bei geladenem Desktop wesentlich mehr RAM verbraucht als Gentoo oder Debian. Ein echter Minuspunkt für MS.

Gentoo sticht in dieser Hinsicht wirklich positiv heraus. Verbraucht wenig RAM und wenig CPU Leistung. Was ich einem Betriebssystem eben erwarte.

Das Desktop kann man sich aussuchen und die grafischen Effekte einstellen, je nach dem, wie schnell und aufwendig der Desktop eben sein soll.

----------

## artbody

Was nicht unter Linux läuft wird nicht gekauft.

Hardware bis Spiele....

M$ zu vertrauen ist - mir fällt nix mehr dazu ein -  :Laughing: 

SuSE hat doch seit 9.0 nix wirklich gutes auf die DVD gepresst ( )

enlightenment fehlt, Scite fehlt .....

Mandrake -driva

machts grad nach.

2007er ist echt Müll (64er hat zu viele Bugs...)

Nun M$ klauft doch eh alles - man höre nur die Aussage zu mehreren virtuellen Desktops....

Linux hatte das glaub schon vor win95

 :Laughing: 

usw...

Dass die von M$ bei der Virtualisierung mit dabei sein wollen ist für mich nur Beweis, dass der Servermarkt immer mehr von Linux dominiert wird.

VServer laufen doch meist auf Mainframes mit Linux/Unix.. und da will M$ mit VServern auch drauf laufen, in der Hoffnung, dass die HP-betreiber auch mal M$ als OS anklicken.

Die wahren Gründe werden sicher nie ans Tageslicht kommen, nur die (K)Nebelwürgungen

----------

## Necoro

Ok ... die FSF übertreibt mal wieder: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81190/from/rss09

 *Quote:*   

> Das Abkommen zwischen Linux-Distributor Novell und Microsoft, das in der Open-Source-Welt viel Staub aufgewirbelt hat, sorgt auch bei der Free Software Foundation (FSF) für erregte Gemüter. [...] Eben Moglen, Rechtsvertreter der FSF, hält den Deal auf jeden Fall für GPLv3-widrig.

 

so fern nix schlimmes, aber

 *Quote:*   

> In einem weiteren Schritt verspricht Moglen nun, dass die FSF den aktuellen Entwurf der GPLv3 "so verändern werde, dass daraus klar hervorgeht, dass der Novell-Microsoft-Pakt oder ähnliche Abkommen gegen die Bestimmungungen der Lizenz verstoßen werden".

 

So ganz frei nach dem Motto "XY verstößt gegen die Lizenz, weil ... wir die Lizenz so ändern werden, dass XY dagegen verstößt" ... oh man ... Idealismus is ja manchmal ganz gut und schön - aber die FSF-Leute übertreibens mal wieder   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehe ich genauso. Und deshalb ist das gar nicht so schlecht, daß an einem Gentoo-BSD gearbeitet wird. Wer weiß, was die sich noch ausdenken. Ich will keine Abhängigkeit, wie man sie bei Microsoft hat.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Es wäre schon mal interessant zu wissen, für welchen Code MS 303Mio$ an Novell bezahlt.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sehe ich genauso. Und deshalb ist das gar nicht so schlecht, daß an einem Gentoo-BSD gearbeitet wird. Wer weiß, was die sich noch ausdenken. Ich will keine Abhängigkeit, wie man sie bei Microsoft hat.

 

Naja ... Linux gefällt mir von der Idee her schon besser  :Smile:  ... und: mögen die sich doch in die Lizenz schreiben was sie wollen: wenn (wie zB beim Linux-Kernel) weiterhin nur GPLv2 benutzt wird, isses egal  :Wink:  - ich find halt nur ihr Gehabe unmöglich

----------

## Klaus Meier

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81235

Auf der einen Seite Microsoft und Novell, auf der anderen Seite die FSF und die armen User dazwischen. Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaube nicht dass die User dazwischen stehen, die wissen wo sie hin gehoeren. Die Frage ist nur, welcher politischen Richtung man angehoert: GPL2 oder GPL3

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die Frage ist nur, welcher politischen Richtung man angehoert: GPL2 oder GPL3

 Ich will mit meinem Computer einfach arbeiten oder spielen, aber keine Politik machen. Und ich will keine Lizenzen, die andere Motivationen mit einfließen lassen. Dafür gibt es Greenpeace und andere.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.

 

Zum einen auch,zum anderen nervt dieses politische Geschachere einfach nur.

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81235 wrote:*   

> Rechtsexperten aus der Open-Source-Gemeinde wie die Groklaw-Betreiberin Pamela Jones haben den neuen Angriff Ballmers gegen Linux als "FUD" ("Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt"), als Streuen von Furcht, Unsicherheit und Zweifel, abgetan. Der Microsoft-Chef möge doch bitte klagen, falls er sich wirklich sicher sei, Rechtsansprüche geltend machen zu können.

 

Kann ich nur zustimmen.Wenn Microsoft im Recht wäre (oder fühlen würde) hätten sie schon längst klagen können.Statt dessen wird nur rumgeeiert und mit dem Säbel gerasselt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch sehr komisch finde, ist die Tatsache, daß Mono mit Gewalt ins Gnome reingedrückt wird. Da gab es ja immer lizenzrechtliche Befürchtungen in Richtung Microsoft. Und von diesen sind ja nun ausschließlich die Nutzer von Linuxversionen von Novell freigestellt. Und wie hieß noch mal die Firma, die sich für Mono stark macht? Gefällt mir alles immer weniger.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ok ... die FSF übertreibt mal wieder: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81190/from/rss09
> 
>  *Quote:*   Das Abkommen zwischen Linux-Distributor Novell und Microsoft, das in der Open-Source-Welt viel Staub aufgewirbelt hat, sorgt auch bei der Free Software Foundation (FSF) für erregte Gemüter. [...] Eben Moglen, Rechtsvertreter der FSF, hält den Deal auf jeden Fall für GPLv3-widrig. 
> 
> so fern nix schlimmes, aber
> ...

 

Als ich den oben genannten 81190-Heise-Artikel gelesen habe, kam mir eher der Gedanken das M$ diesen Kooperation mit Novell (auch) anstrebt, um noch frühzeitig einen Einfluss auf die GPL-V3 zu nehmen! Mit dem Ziel Druck auf die laufende "Lizensformung" zu nehmen. Oder einfach nur um die Lager zu spalten.

DRM ist schön und gut. Aber nur wenn es von einem starken Verbund einheitlich durchgesetzt wird und es für den Verbraucher so gut wie keine Alternativen gibt, denn sonst ist das ganze Konzept wirkungslos. M$ sucht sich einfach einen Partner um solche Schnittstellen zu Entwickeln. Daher denke ich auch, das diese Kooperation durchaus Positive Auswirkungen haben kann....

----------

## ixo

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es ziemlich klar, was M$ mit dem Deal mit Novell will. M$ könnte jederzeit Patentklagen gegen ein Linuxunternehmen anstrengen und damit platt machen (auch wenn sie nicht (teilweise) gewinnen sollten, was ich in den USA stark bezweifle). In diesem Fall bekämen sie allerdings Probleme mit ihrem (quasi) Monopol.

Also gehen sie den cleveren Schritt und einigen sich schon 'mal mit einem großen Linux Anbieter (der damit etwas Geld scheffelt und sich irgendwelche weiteren Vorteile ausrechnet). Hiermit hat M$ nun die Option, andere Linux Anbieter zu verklagen - schließlich könnten die ja auch ähnlich Agreements mit M$ abschließen: das Problem mit dem Monopol sticht nicht mehr.

So kann M$ mehr und mehr Einfluss und Kontrolle auf die Linux Distributoren und damit über die Installationen gewinnen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die Frage ist nur, welcher politischen Richtung man angehoert: GPL2 oder GPL3 Ich will mit meinem Computer einfach arbeiten oder spielen, aber keine Politik machen. Und ich will keine Lizenzen, die andere Motivationen mit einfließen lassen. Dafür gibt es Greenpeace und andere.

 

Ganz ehrlich. Die GPL ist Politik.

Viele bemaengeln an der GPL3 sie waere zu politisch, aber genau darum ging es schon immer bei der GPL.

----------

## hoschi

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Meiner Ansicht nach ist es ziemlich klar, was M$ mit dem Deal mit Novell will. M$ könnte jederzeit Patentklagen gegen ein Linuxunternehmen anstrengen und damit platt machen (auch wenn sie nicht (teilweise) gewinnen sollten, was ich in den USA stark bezweifle). In diesem Fall bekämen sie allerdings Probleme mit ihrem (quasi) Monopol.
> 
> Also gehen sie den cleveren Schritt und einigen sich schon 'mal mit einem großen Linux Anbieter (der damit etwas Geld scheffelt und sich irgendwelche weiteren Vorteile ausrechnet). Hiermit hat M$ nun die Option, andere Linux Anbieter zu verklagen - schließlich könnten die ja auch ähnlich Agreements mit M$ abschließen: das Problem mit dem Monopol sticht nicht mehr.
> 
> So kann M$ mehr und mehr Einfluss und Kontrolle auf die Linux Distributoren und damit über die Installationen gewinnen.

 

Ja, vor allem Redhat und die ganzen laestigen Kernel- und Systementwickler dort.

Fuer Microsoft ist der Deal genial, den der groesste Pluspunkt: Wenn das EU-Kartellamt Vista und seine voellig Konzeptlosen Sicherheitstools auseinander nimmt, wird sich Microsoft darauf berufen dass man doch inzwischen sogar "mit dem groessten Feind" zusammenarbeitet.

----------

